# Do other SPs like pop culture and pop music



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I have always been hyper aware of pop culture, since I was about six or seven. I am over 30 and I listen to classic rock, grunge, electronic, ambient, but I also genuinely like Taylor Swift and Selena Gomez. I can tell you the Stone Sour songs that were popular the year I started college. 

I love movies too.

I sometimes wonder if my disinterest in television is what gives me this hunger to listen to new or different music, for example, as well as my old favorites. I know people my age who don't appear to have ever left the 1990s or early 00s. Eh...which is pathetic.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes I am sorry, but never leaving 2001 is as uncool to me as Taylor Swift is to you.

What is it that gives me this trait? Is it Se vs. Si and I happen to focus it into music and movies?

I know people focus their functions into different interests, but I have always been bothered by people who seem stale. Like even as a teenager in the late 90s I was freaked out by people who still dressed like the 80s.

I love the 80s, don't get me wrong, but people who are imprisoned in previous decades who are under 50 or 60 kind of depress me.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm an INTJ and I like pop culture the best. There are songs from every decade that I like. I like pop culture art, such as art by Ed Roth, and the art on Wacky Packages and Mars Attacks trading cards, as well as popular art going back as far as the late 19th century. I like the majority of the highest grossing movies. I dislike most of the movies that the critics praise. I think Citizen Kane sucked. I also hate modern abstract art, which is really a fraud and an attempt to destroy and discredit real art. I just realized that most of the culture in the world is pop culture. There's not a lot else. I think it's fine to live in any decade you want. George Lucas is an INTJ and he made a huge contribution to pop culture with Star Wars. As for TV, I watch a few reality shows, but virtually all scripted shows bore me. Lately TV has become extremely nasty and corrupting, promoting drugs, corruption, and degeneracy, and also being anti-family, anti-father, and anti-male. I'm not religious, but TV has become so nasty it's very disgusting even to me. I think it's freaking outrageous that there's a TV show about a mom who sells marijuana. So I don't watch TV anymore except for a few reality shows. Reality shows have real people who act normal.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Music yes, pop culture no for me. 

I listen to new music mainly (releases this year include Riverside, Steven Wilson and Haken) but have also started picking up used CDs which I listened to during my college and uni days and some of them are still good. I'd like to know where Stone Sour was popular - certainly not here! Could be another one to revisit... 

TV wise I watch the odd CSI or similar and I might watch a handful of movies in a year (this year I've watched a newish Batman one, the new Die Hard and the original Jaws), but "reality" tv requires an interest in the people involved which I lack, and talent shows aren't my thing (not even laughing at the hopeless people during auditions) so this does leave a lot of time for music.

I would say modern art sucks but really it's anything too unrealistic that I dislike. Not unrealistic as in fantasy but unrealistic as in I have no idea what it's supposed to be, if that makes sense. I'm sure there are examples throughout art history but unless _everyone_ was high in the 60s I doubt it's ever been popular enough to be part of culture.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I like music. There is some pop music that I like. But I tend to prefer Indie. 

Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros
Imagine Dragons
Hindi Zahra
Emily Haines
Kimbra
Flobots
Jack White
Mother Mother
The Black Keys
Bombay Bicycle Club
Beirut
Anni B Sweet
Little Dragon
Lana Del Rey
The XX
Fun.
Bat For Lashes
SOKO
Two Door Cinema Club
Kakkmaddafakka
Ann Brun
Thieves Like Us
Koop

I don't know if my preferences make me old. I don't worry whether I'm pathetic and old. I give newish music a chance and either I like it or I don't. Sometimes I like things that will make peoples faces screw up, like Nicki Minaj (guilty pleasure given how much other people seem to dislike her). Sue me.

Oh and I don't really watch tv. My attention span isn't very long and they lose me during the commercials. I download shows I want to watch.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pop music is my favorite thing in the world!


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Well, sorry fourtines, you can call me pathetic if you want to, but I think the pop music of the 80's and 90's is far superior to the stuff that's popular since. And I feel the same way about television and movies mostly too, though I still like plenty of more recent movies. I still love the experience of going to the movie theater, that's one of my favorite things, but there's far less movies I consider "classics" in the last decade or so. I can listen to current popular music and enjoy some of it, but when I listen to my Pandora stations that play mostly late 80s early 90s, that's one awesome song after another.


----------



## emmamadden (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm pretty aware of pop culture trends and I like listening to the latest music along with some older stuff. I also love watching shows such as The Daily Show and Colbert Report which humorously fill you in on the latest news. What I don't understand though is society's obsession with celebrities. Like I don't know why magazines such as People exist because nothing is less interesting to me than who recently divorced who or who hooked up with who. Honestly I'm tired of seeing Kim Kardashian's face everywhere when I'm in line at the grocery store and the fact that she gained weight while pregnant (which is completely natural) shouldn't have been a cover news story.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fat Bozo said:


> Well, sorry fourtines, you can call me pathetic if you want to, but I think the pop music of the 80's and 90's is far superior to the stuff that's popular since. And I feel the same way about television and movies mostly too, though I still like plenty of more recent movies. I still love the experience of going to the movie theater, that's one of my favorite things, but there's far less movies I consider "classics" in the last decade or so. I can listen to current popular music and enjoy some of it, but when I listen to my Pandora stations that play mostly late 80s early 90s, that's one awesome song after another.




One of my favorite Pandora stations is primarily electronic and newfangled synth pop (its not 80s but it "feels" like it)....I listen to it more so than current pop music, but this is still fresh music from the 21st century. I love 80s music and classic rock, but I can't listen to the same thing over and over. If you need examples of bands, let me know.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

emmamadden said:


> I'm pretty aware of pop culture trends and I like listening to the latest music along with some older stuff. I also love watching shows such as The Daily Show and Colbert Report which humorously fill you in on the latest news. What I don't understand though is society's obsession with celebrities. Like I don't know why magazines such as People exist because nothing is less interesting to me than who recently divorced who or who hooked up with who. Honestly I'm tired of seeing Kim Kardashian's face everywhere when I'm in line at the grocery store and the fact that she gained weight while pregnant (which is completely natural) shouldn't have been a cover news story.


Yeah I don't care for the Kardashian clan either. I feel you on that.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I like pop music, but it depends on the song. I like most, but some artists make me want to punch kittens...like Ellie Goulding. God her voice sounds like a begging prostitute with emphysema. 

I don't care for pop culture. I'll have my crushes, as well as my girl crushes (I want to be best friends with Jennifer Lawrence and Rebel Wilson) and follow what they do if I don't have anything better to do. It's more fun to make fun of the culture, to be honest. Masses of people buying crocs and Apple products? Hilarious.


----------



## axeshredder78 (Sep 25, 2013)

I like punk and metal. Misfits, Ramones, black flag, death, murder dolls, children of bosom. Etc...I hate pop


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

fourtines said:


> One of my favorite Pandora stations is primarily electronic and newfangled synth pop (its not 80s but it "feels" like it)....I listen to it more so than current pop music, but this is still fresh music from the 21st century. I love 80s music and classic rock, but I can't listen to the same thing over and over. If you need examples of bands, let me know.


lol thanks, but I never have any problem finding plenty of entertainment. :wink:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fat Bozo said:


> lol thanks, but I never have any problem finding plenty of entertainment. :wink:


Well since you like 80s music I thought you might want to know about The Knife or Royksopp...in fact your lack of curiosity or resistance seems almost Si to me....


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Well since you like 80s music I thought you might want to know about The Knife or Royksopp...in fact your lack of curiosity or resistance seems almost Si to me....


Eh? SPs are the kings and queens of resistance! I got no problem with "Si" though. I'm a nostalgic guy. But I already have a backlog of American Top 40 shows to listen to from the 70's, 80's, 90's (and actually first half of the 2000's too if I care to listen that far.) Right now I've been listening to 1990 shows week by week because for a few years now I've listened to music from the year that I was my son's age. He's 14 now and I turned 14 in 1990 so there ya go. I used to keep a personal chart of current music but these days I just don't listen to enough of it to keep it up. I can say that of the stuff I have heard new in 2013, my two favorite songs have been "Mountain Sound" by Of Monsters and Men and "Someone Else" by Jellyrox. Of Monsters... definitely has to be my favorite new band of the last few years. :happy:


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I have to say I do like more mainstream music, not all of it though, some of it is really crap. But, my general focus in music changes, right now I´m into mainstream house music, like David Guetta, Pitbull, Flo Rida, Inna etc. But I also like some non-mainstream music and classical music but also rock, hip hop and metal. I think that SPs generally have a very eclectic taste in music. They are not really focused on one type of music, at least in my experience.


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

Gimme the oldies. 60s. 70s. A bit of 80s.

Gimme that "raw" sound, not overmasterized, pasteurized and smoothly producted stuff. I like to hear the slight flaws, the sound of a plectrum touching the strings, the amps humming, the bass drum pedal squeaking. All these things that makes the music human.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Fat Bozo said:


> Well, sorry fourtines, you can call me pathetic if you want to, but I think the pop music of the 80's and 90's is far superior to the stuff that's popular since. And I feel the same way about television and movies mostly too, though I still like plenty of more recent movies. I still love the experience of going to the movie theater, that's one of my favorite things, but there's far less movies I consider "classics" in the last decade or so. I can listen to current popular music and enjoy some of it, but when I listen to my Pandora stations that play mostly late 80s early 90s, that's one awesome song after another.


It is only superior because the good ones survive and the rest are forgotten. Seriously look up a hit list in the 80's and see the garbage thats on there. Pandora of course will only play good ones. 
It is the same things with movies as well. Movies stay good but will only become classics with time.

But as for the op's question. Sure I enjoy it Ive just never obsessed over it


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

DlusionAl said:


> It is only superior because the good ones survive and the rest are forgotten. Seriously look up a hit list in the 80's and see the garbage thats on there. Pandora of course will only play good ones.
> It is the same things with movies as well. Movies stay good but will only become classics with time.


This isn't really true for me. I have all the American Top 40 shows from 1970 through sometime in the mid 2000's, so I can listen to all the hits, whether they tend to remembered by the average person today or not. The late 80's/early 90's in my opinion has far more good songs up and down the chart than any period before or since. I think probably everybody has their "era" so to speak, and for many people it tends to be their junior high/high school years which is what it is for me.

Pandora will play lots of stuff that isn't good, but that's what the "skip button" is for. :wink:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Not a big fan of pop culture or pop music. Too many pop singers sound as if they are off the pitch, which is annoying. I prefer classical and jazz and Celtic and showtunes. No electric guitars with those screaming high frequencies to feel like knives digging into my tender ears. I watch the competition TV shows, though, and like to hear people singing the various pop songs. Generally, to stay in the show, they have to sing better than the professionals.


----------

